# Rare Plecos For Sale-- In Mississauga this Saturday!



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

I will be in Mississauga this Saturday afternoon (February 5th) in the Dundas & Cawthra area. I have the following fish available for sale:

4-5 inch L128 Hemiancistrus sp. "Blue Phantoms" - $30 ea., 2 for $55, 4 for $100

2 inch L174 Hypancistrus sp. "Peruvian Panther"- RARE! - $100 ea., 2 for $180

4 inch (adult) LDA31 Panaque Albomaculatus - $15 ea. - Just a few left!

10-12 inch L191 Panaque Nigrolineatus "Broken Line Royal" - $120 ea., pair for $220 - Just two left!

If you are interested in any of the above plecos, shoot me a PM or email [email protected] and we can arrange to meet this Saturday.

Cheers,

Brandon


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

*Lda31*

PM sent ...ty


----------

